# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Новый форум.

## Висельник

8) 

...Всегда я был не таким как все. Я бунтовал, я дрался, я всегда был не в тему, я бил в цель, но не в ту, что надо. Я дурачился, был весел тогда, когда нужно было грустить, и наоборот. Так уж сложилось. Сначала не обращал на это внимания, потом кичился, потом стыдился, потом надоело... Да вот, затянуло!
Помог случай. Однажды, ни с того, ни с сего слева в груди будто что то взорвалось, я упал и умер...
Все вокруг потемнело, я инстинктивно рванулся обратно, но мне было отказано. Я почувствовал свое бессилие, но смирился с ним.
Вдруг ко мне обратились:
-Пользователь номер 832770190755!..-заговорило нечто таким голосом, услышав первые звуки которого, уже можно было убить его обладателя! Высокий и гнусавый. Нечто среднее между той злой теткой, что сообщает баланс на мобильном телефоне, и той, что таксистам сообщает по рации о клиентах...
Оно продолжало:
-...За многочисленный флуд, флейм и оффтоп ваш аккаунт в жизни будет удален! С уважением, Администрация.
И наконец этот дьявольский голос замолк.
Я посмотрел на дверь перед собой, из-за которой все еще слышались знакомые голоса...
Плюнул и пошел искать другой форум.

----------


## Вия

я и не удивляюсь что тебя оттуда вытолкали.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

*Висельник*, если честно, то пока не слишком понимаю смысл твоего поста...

----------


## Stas

Смысл в этом: джедаи победили, изгнали ситхов и в республике снова воцарился мир.
Да пребудет с тобой сила!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Прикольно, сравнить нашу жизнь с виртуальной реальностью.

----------

